# Solved: Script to remove div with class?



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a solution to my problem, in google and gmail, there is a certain type of ad that can eventually take up the entire page. So I'm looking for a script for greasemonkey or a javascript code I can put in a bookmark to remove it.
All the ads show up with the same class, so I just need a script to remove that class and anything under it I suppose.
This never happened before, So I also may have some type of malware/spyware if you all know anything that would make ads with a class of "AxEAdsInnerWrapper " let me know.

Here is a screenshot, pls help.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I would guess you have some sort of malware or an unwanted chrome addon causing that. Lets see if these show any clues

Do you get the same adverts when you use IE or Firefox instead of chrome to log into gmail

follow advice *here* and post the logs those programs make


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Probably one of my Chrome Extensions I suppose, firefox and Ie no prob, and chrome incognito np

Here are the logs, In the meantime, I'll try and turn back on one at a time to find out which one it is.
If you can move this to the malware section I guess thats the place for it,thanks

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 2:48:08 PM, on 11/7/2013
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16686)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AsRoutineController.exe
C:\Windows\DAODx.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AI Suite II.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\WinPatrol.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\NvTmru.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bidnapper\Bidnapper Homelink\bidnapperhomelink.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\Sensor\AlertHelper\AlertHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyber Snipa\Silencer Mouse\Silencer Mouse.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{E6931688-DA2B-4E16-8539-3D323D69C677}\AiChargerPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Agent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\ComUpdatus.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\Desktop\need to download\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: TWatchTorrentsHelper - {2EEE3B00-A4F8-4819-A336-1B547FA954BF} - C:\PROGRA~2\WATCHT~1\WATCHT~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Lync Click to Call BHO - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm BHO - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office15\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Microsoft SkyDrive Pro Browser Helper - {D0498E0A-45B7-42AE-A9AA-ABA463DBD3BF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: LinkVerifierBHO - {D5974A72-C81C-4DC3-BE77-A8A7BBC8864E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAP\LinkVerifier.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Silencer Mouse] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyber Snipa\Silencer Mouse\Silencer Mouse.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS AiChargerPlus Execute] C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{E6931688-DA2B-4E16-8539-3D323D69C677}\AiChargerPlus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlueStacks Agent] C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Agent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bidnapper Homelink] C:\Program Files (x86)\Bidnapper\Bidnapper Homelink\BidnapperHomelink.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [09009A79D78F7D57D59454FD1051E02615098430._service_run] "C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --type=service
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &NeoTrace It! - C:\PROGRA~2\NEOTRA~1\NTXcontext.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Verify with DAP - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAP\dapverify.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office15\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Play torrent - C:\Program Files (x86)\WatchTorrents Player\ie_menu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Lync Click to Call - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Lync Click to Call - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: NeoTrace It! - {9885224C-1217-4c5f-83C2-00002E6CEF2B} - C:\PROGRA~2\NEOTRA~1\NTXtoolbar.htm (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clonewarsadventures.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freerealms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.soe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {8F6E7FB2-E56B-4F66-A4E1-9765D2565280} (WorldWinner ActiveX Launcher Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/launcher/ie/v2.23.01.0/iewwload.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1E969EB5-DA83-45ED-A2CA-5C97F5B8D0DA}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{1E969EB5-DA83-45ED-A2CA-5C97F5B8D0DA}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{1E969EB5-DA83-45ED-A2CA-5C97F5B8D0DA}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O18 - Protocol: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: prio32.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: SDWinLogon - SDWinLogon.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD RAIDXpert (AMD_RAIDXpert) - AMD - C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS Com Service (asComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.19\atkexComSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS HM Com Service (asHmComSvc) - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.20\aaHMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS System Control Service (AsSysCtrlService) - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.13\AsSysCtrlService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: BlueStacks Android Service (BstHdAndroidSvc) - BlueStack Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe
O23 - Service: BlueStacks Log Rotator Service (BstHdLogRotatorSvc) - BlueStack Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
O23 - Service: Desura Install Service - Desura Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Desura\desura_service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: FLService - New Softwares.net - C:\Windows\SysWow64\WinFLService.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Drive Settings Service (FreeAgentGoFlex Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DriveSettings\Sync\SeagateDriveSettingsService.exe
O23 - Service: Futuremark SystemInfo Service - Futuremark Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Futuremark\Futuremark SystemInfo\FMSISvc.exe
O23 - Service: Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service (HiPatchService) - Hi-Rez Studios - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
O23 - Service: Input Director Vista Service (IDVistaService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Input Director\IDVistaService.exe
O23 - Service: Input Director Service (InputDirector) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Input Director\IDWinService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MBAMScheduler - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe,-200 (NAUpdate) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Streamer Service (NvStreamSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\nvstreamsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: OpenVPN Service (OpenVPNService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenVPN\bin\openvpnserv.exe
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Raxco\Shared\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Prio Service (prio_svc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Prio\prio_svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PS3 Media Server - Tanuki Software, Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\PS3 Media Server\win32\service\wrapper.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo64 Service(CRVS) (RichVideo64) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo64.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Security Accounts Manager (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Sandboxie Service (SbieSvc) - SANDBOXIE L.T.D - C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Scanner Service (SDScannerService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDFSSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Updating Service (SDUpdateService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDUpdSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Security Center Service (SDWSCService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDWSCSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: SmartPower - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ignatu Software\SmartPower\SmartPower.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 8 (TeamViewer8) - TeamViewer GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe
O23 - Service: TomTomHOMEService - TomTom - C:\Program Files (x86)\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe
O23 - Service: UCManSvc - Paltiosoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\SoftDenchi\UCManSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ULiveServer - Unreal Streaming Technologies. - C:\Program Files (x86)\UnrealStreaming\ULiveServer\ULiveServer.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ventrilo - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\VentSrv\ventrilo_svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Firewall Control (wfcs) - BiniSoft.org - C:\Program Files\Windows Firewall Control\wfcs.exe
O23 - Service: Stardock WindowBlinds (WindowBlinds) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~2\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\VistaSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: xsherlock - Wellbia.com Co., Ltd. - C:\Windows\system32\xsherlock.xem

--
End of file - 22310 bytes
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 10.0.9200.16686 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.45.2
Run by Mike at 14:49:12 on 2013-11-07
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7601.1.932.81.1033.18.16330.10662 [GMT -6:00]
.
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpert.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.19\atkexComSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.20\aaHMSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.13\AsSysCtrlService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe
C:\Windows\SysWow64\WinFLService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DriveSettings\Sync\SeagateDriveSettingsService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt
C:\Program Files (x86)\Input Director\IDWinService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Input Director\InputDirectorSessionHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS64.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\nvstreamsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Program Files\Prio\prio_svc.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ignatu Software\SmartPower\SmartPower.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SoftDenchi\UCManSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\UnrealStreaming\ULiveServer\ULiveServer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\VentSrv\ventrilo_svc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\VentSrv\ventrilo_srv.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Firewall Control\wfcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinMsgBalloonServer.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinMsgBalloonClient.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k HPService
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Raxco\Shared\PDEngine.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgentS1.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\nvstreamsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AsRoutineController.exe
C:\Windows\DAODx.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\Core Temp\Core Temp.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\USB 3.0 Boost\U3BoostSvr64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AI Suite II.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\WinPatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\LCore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XBoxStat.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\NvTmru.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bidnapper\Bidnapper Homelink\bidnapperhomelink.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\Sensor\AlertHelper\AlertHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyber Snipa\Silencer Mouse\Silencer Mouse.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{E6931688-DA2B-4E16-8539-3D323D69C677}\AiChargerPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\tv_w32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\tv_x64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Agent.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\Applets\LCDClock.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\ComUpdatus.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Nightly\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Mike\Desktop\need to download\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Users\Mike\Desktop\need to download\e4fx07ov.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uProxyOverride = localhost;127.0.0.1;<local>;*.local
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe,
BHO: HP Print Enhancer: {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: TWatchTorrentsHelper: {2EEE3B00-A4F8-4819-A336-1B547FA954BF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\WatchTorrents Player\WatchTorrentsHelper.dll
BHO: Lync Browser Helper: {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
BHO: RoboForm Toolbar Helper: {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Microsoft SkyDrive Pro Browser Helper: {D0498E0A-45B7-42AE-A9AA-ABA463DBD3BF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: SpeedBit Link Verification Helper: {D5974A72-C81C-4DC3-BE77-A8A7BBC8864E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAP\LinkVerifier.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: SmartSelect Class: {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO: HP Smart BHO Class: {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
TB: &RoboForm Toolbar: {724D43A0-0D85-11D4-9908-00400523E39A} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
TB: Adobe PDF: {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: &RoboForm Toolbar: {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
TB: Adobe PDF: {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
EB: HP Smart Web Printing: {555D4D79-4BD2-4094-A395-CFC534424A05} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_bho.dll
EB: HP Smart Web Printing: {555D4D79-4BD2-4094-A395-CFC534424A05} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_bho.dll
uRun: [Bidnapper Homelink] C:\Program Files (x86)\Bidnapper\Bidnapper Homelink\BidnapperHomelink.exe
uRun: [AdobeBridge] <no file>
mRun: [Silencer Mouse] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyber Snipa\Silencer Mouse\Silencer Mouse.exe" /hide
mRun: [ASUS AiChargerPlus Execute] C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{E6931688-DA2B-4E16-8539-3D323D69C677}\AiChargerPlus.exe
mRun: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDTray.exe"
mRun: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
mRun: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
mRun: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [BlueStacks Agent] C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Agent.exe
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = dword:1
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:0
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableLUA = dword:0
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
mPolicies-System: SoftwareSASGeneration = dword:3
IE: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAP\dapextie.htm
IE: &NeoTrace It! - C:\PROGRA~2\NEOTRA~1\NTXcontext.htm
IE: &Verify with DAP - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAP\dapverify.htm
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: Customize Menu - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
IE: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAP\dapextie2.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office15\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Fill Forms - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
IE: Play torrent - C:\Program Files (x86)\WatchTorrents Player\ie_menu.html
IE: Save Forms - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: Show RoboForm Toolbar - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
IE: {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
IE: {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
IE: {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
IE: {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - <orphaned>
.
INFO: HKCU has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
.
INFO: HKLM has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_40-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {8F6E7FB2-E56B-4F66-A4E1-9765D2565280} - hxxp://www.worldwinner.com/games/launcher/ie/v2.23.01.0/iewwload.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0040-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_40-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_40-windows-i586.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{1E969EB5-DA83-45ED-A2CA-5C97F5B8D0DA} : NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
TCP: Interfaces\{1E969EB5-DA83-45ED-A2CA-5C97F5B8D0DA} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{5BB10536-3835-482F-BF13-7C4C6338647E} : DHCPNameServer = 8.8.8.8
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
Notify: SDWinLogon - SDWinLogon.dll
AppInit_DLLs= prio32.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-BHO: avast! Online Security: {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll
x64-BHO: Lync Browser Helper: {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
x64-BHO: RoboForm Toolbar Helper: {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm-x64.dll
x64-BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
x64-BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
x64-BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\URLREDIR.DLL
x64-BHO: Microsoft SkyDrive Pro Browser Helper: {D0498E0A-45B7-42AE-A9AA-ABA463DBD3BF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL
x64-BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
x64-TB: &RoboForm Toolbar: {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm-x64.dll
x64-TB: avast! Online Security: {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll
x64-Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files (x86)\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\WinPatrol.exe -expressboot
x64-Run: [Launch LCore] C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\LCore.exe /minimized
x64-Run: [XboxStat] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe" silentrun
x64-Run: [RTHDVCPL] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe -s
x64-Run: [RtHDVBg] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe /MAXX4 
x64-Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
x64-Run: [Nvtmru] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\nvtmru.exe"
x64-Run: [ShadowPlay] C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32\nvspcap64.dll,ShadowPlayOnSystemStart
x64-IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
x64-IE: {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
x64-IE: {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm-x64.dll
x64-IE: {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm-x64.dll
x64-IE: {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm-x64.dll
x64-IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
.
INFO: x64-HKLM has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
x64-DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_39-windows-i586.cab
x64-DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0039-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_39-windows-i586.cab
x64-DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_39-windows-i586.cab
x64-Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
x64-Handler: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: WB - <no file>
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook - {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.spywareinfo.com
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fcyb80qx.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - facebook.com
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks - 50.142.106.13
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks_port - 35003
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 1
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office15\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\OnLive\Plugin\npolgdet.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Total Immersion\DFusionHomeWebPlugIn\NPDFusionWebFirefox.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\npuplaypc.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\npuplaypchub.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrl.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20513.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npo1d.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_9_900_117.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\System32\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
P2 HiPatchService;Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe [2012-7-10 8704]
R0 AiChargerPlus;ASUS Charger Plus Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AiChargerPlus.sys [2012-9-20 14464]
R0 amd_sata;amd_sata;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amd_sata.sys [2012-4-10 82560]
R0 amd_xata;amd_xata;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amd_xata.sys [2012-4-10 42624]
R0 aswKbd;aswKbd;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswKbd.sys [2013-3-22 22600]
R0 aswRvrt;aswRvrt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRvrt.sys [2013-3-22 65336]
R0 aswVmm;aswVmm;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswVmm.sys [2013-3-22 204880]
R0 gfibto;gfibto;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\gfibto.sys [2013-4-20 14456]
R0 NBVol;Nero Backup Volume Filter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NBVol.sys [2012-4-15 72240]
R0 NBVolUp;Nero Backup Volume Upper Filter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NBVolUp.sys [2012-4-15 15920]
R0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [2013-6-11 56208]
R0 RzFilter;RzFilter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RzFilter.sys [2013-8-26 74456]
R1 aswSnx;aswSnx;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys [2013-3-22 1030952]
R1 aswSP;aswSP;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys [2013-3-22 378944]
R1 dvdfabio;dvdfabio;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dvdfabio.sys [2012-9-19 12776]
R1 Ext2Fsd;Linux ext2 file system driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ext2fsd.sys [2013-1-18 769816]
R1 SbTis;SbTis;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbtis.sys [2012-7-3 94296]
R1 SPVDPort;SoftPerfect Virtual Disk;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spvdbus.sys [2013-7-24 79352]
R1 SPVVEngine;SoftPerfect RAM Disk;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spvve.sys [2013-7-24 281592]
R1 Uim_VIM;UIM Virtual Image Plugin;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\uim_vimx64.sys [2012-11-22 390352]
R2 {329F96B6-DF1E-4328-BFDA-39EA953C1312};Power Control [2012/07/06 11:29:58];C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\PowerDVD11\Common\NavFilter\000.fcl [2012-7-6 148976]
R2 AMD_RAIDXpert;AMD RAIDXpert;C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe [2011-12-14 131320]
R2 asComSvc;ASUS Com Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.19\atkexComSvc.exe [2013-4-22 920736]
R2 asHmComSvc;ASUS HM Com Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.20\aaHMSvc.exe [2013-4-22 951936]
R2 AsSysCtrlService;ASUS System Control Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.13\AsSysCtrlService.exe [2013-4-22 149120]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [2013-3-22 33400]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2013-3-22 80816]
R2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe [2013-9-18 46808]
R2 BstHdDrv;BlueStacks Hypervisor;C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Hypervisor-amd64.sys [2013-10-31 76616]
R2 BstHdLogRotatorSvc;BlueStacks Log Rotator Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-LogRotatorService.exe [2013-10-31 384840]
R2 FLService;FLService;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinFLService.exe [2012-11-1 92360]
R2 FreeAgentGoFlex Service;Seagate Drive Settings Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DriveSettings\Sync\SeagateDriveSettingsService.exe [2011-2-10 91432]
R2 InputDirector;Input Director Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Input Director\IDWinService.exe [2010-2-1 36864]
R2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler;C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [2013-8-26 418376]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2011-9-13 701512]
R2 NAUpdate;Nero Update;C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe [2011-11-25 687400]
R2 NEWDRIVER;NEWDRIVER;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinVDEdrv6.sys [2012-11-1 197648]
R2 ntk_PowerDVD;ntk_PowerDVD;C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\PowerDVD11\Kernel\DMP\ntk_PowerDVD_64.sys [2012-7-6 75248]
R2 NvStreamSvc;NVIDIA Streamer Service;C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\nvstreamsvc.exe [2013-11-5 15122208]
R2 PDFSFilter;PDFSFilter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PDFsFilter.sys [2012-8-23 83224]
R2 prio_svc;Prio Service;C:\Program Files\Prio\prio_svc.exe [2011-10-7 11184]
R2 RichVideo64;Cyberlink RichVideo64 Service(CRVS);C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo64.exe [2012-5-10 390632]
R2 SmartPower;SmartPower;C:\Program Files (x86)\Ignatu Software\SmartPower\SmartPower.exe [2012-7-1 28672]
R2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [2013-10-23 414496]
R2 TeamViewer8;TeamViewer 8;C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe [2013-3-2 5087584]
R2 TomTomHOMEService;TomTomHOMEService;C:\Program Files (x86)\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe [2012-8-28 92632]
R2 UCManSvc;UCManSvc;C:\Program Files (x86)\SoftDenchi\UCManSvc.exe [2010-3-12 241808]
R2 ULiveServer;ULiveServer;C:\Program Files (x86)\UnrealStreaming\ULiveServer\ULiveServer.exe [2012-5-1 239808]
R2 wfcs;Windows Firewall Control;C:\Program Files\Windows Firewall Control\wfcs.exe [2013-3-26 76880]
R2 WinVDEDrv;WinVDEDrv;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinVDEdrv.sys [2012-11-1 225680]
R3 asmthub3;ASMedia USB3 Hub Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asmthub3.sys [2012-11-8 139592]
R3 asmtxhci;ASMEDIA XHCI Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asmtxhci.sys [2012-11-8 418632]
R3 ASUSstpt;ASUS USB 3.0 Boost Storage Driver (Storage Driver);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ASUSstpt.sys [2012-8-20 25928]
R3 ASUSumsc;ASUS USB 3.0 Boost Storage Driver (WDM);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ASUSumsc.sys [2012-10-28 150344]
R3 GeneStor;Genesys Logic Storage Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\GeneStor.sys [2013-4-22 58368]
R3 LGBusEnum;Logitech GamePanel Virtual Bus Enumerator Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LGBusEnum.sys [2009-11-23 22408]
R3 LGVirHid;Logitech Gamepanel Virtual HID Device Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LGVirHid.sys [2009-11-23 16008]
R3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys [2013-8-26 25928]
R3 mcaudrv_simple;ManyCam Virtual Microphone;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mcaudrv_x64.sys [2012-10-10 29696]
R3 MonitorFunction;Driver for Monitor;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TVMonitor.sys [2013-1-11 16376]
R3 nvvad_WaveExtensible;NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvvad64v.sys [2013-11-5 39200]
R3 PPJoyBus;Parallel Port Joystick Bus Enumerator;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PPJoyBus64.sys [2010-2-19 20024]
R3 RTCore64;RTCore64;C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\RTCore64.sys [2013-1-23 13368]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Rt64win7.sys [2012-12-27 805088]
R3 RzDxgk;RzDxgk;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RzDxgk.sys [2013-8-25 128984]
R3 SbieDrv;SbieDrv;C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieDrv.sys [2012-8-25 202632]
R3 teamviewervpn;TeamViewer VPN Adapter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\teamviewervpn.sys [2013-1-11 35112]
R3 usbfilter;AMD USB Filter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbfilter.sys [2012-9-4 56448]
R3 vdrive;vdrive;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vdrive.sys [2012-9-19 45544]
S2 BstHdAndroidSvc;BlueStacks Android Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Service.exe [2013-10-31 397128]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2012-7-8 104912]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2012-7-8 123856]
S2 SDScannerService;Spybot-S&D 2 Scanner Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDFSSvc.exe --> C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDFSSvc.exe [?]
S2 SDUpdateService;Spybot-S&D 2 Updating Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDUpdSvc.exe --> C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDUpdSvc.exe [?]
S2 SDWSCService;Spybot-S&D 2 Security Center Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDWSCSvc.exe --> C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDWSCSvc.exe [?]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2013-6-21 162408]
S3 androidusb;SAMSUNG Android Composite ADB Interface Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadadb.sys [2011-5-13 36328]
S3 BioNTDrv;BioNTDrv;C:\Program Files (x86)\Paragon Software\Hard Disk Manager 12 Suite\program\biontdrv.sys [2012-11-22 19792]
S3 camfilt2;camfilt2;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\camfilt2.sys [2012-8-7 139264]
S3 Desura Install Service;Desura Install Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Desura\desura_service.exe [2012-11-5 131912]
S3 DIRECTIO;DIRECTIO;C:\Program Files\PerformanceTest\DirectIo64.sys [2013-7-24 25704]
S3 EMSUSB2;EMS USB Joypad2;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\EMSUSB2.sys [2013-3-13 8960]
S3 Futuremark SystemInfo Service;Futuremark SystemInfo Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Futuremark\Futuremark SystemInfo\FMSISvc.exe [2013-3-12 137488]
S3 hidmini;Filter Driver Service for HID-KMDF Interface layer;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidmini.sys [2013-3-13 8704]
S3 hidtopgun;HID Minidriver for EMS TopGun;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidtopgun.sys [2013-3-13 24064]
S3 iDispService;iDispService;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\idisplayminiport.sys [2011-12-5 14248]
S3 IDVistaService;Input Director Vista Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Input Director\IDVistaService.exe [2009-2-7 13824]
S3 libusb0;LibUsb-Win32 - Kernel Driver 03/20/2007, 0.1.12.1;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys [2012-7-25 16896]
S3 ManyCam;ManyCam Virtual Webcam;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mcvidrv_x64.sys [2012-10-10 44928]
S3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nx6000.sys [2010-12-13 36720]
S3 MSI_MSIBIOS_010507;MSI_MSIBIOS_010507;C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Live Update 5\msibios64_100507.sys [2012-7-21 33592]
S3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;C:\Windows\System32\GameMon.des -service --> C:\Windows\System32\GameMon.des -service [?]
S3 NTIOLib_1_0_4;NTIOLib_1_0_4;C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Live Update 5\NTIOLib_X64.sys [2012-7-21 14136]
S3 OM0530;EyeToy USB Camera (for PlayStation 2);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ov530vx.sys [2012-8-7 172928]
S3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2012-10-1 178824]
S3 PPortJoystick;Parallel Port Joystick Device Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PPortJoy64.sys [2010-2-19 39992]
S3 PS3 Media Server;PS3 Media Server;C:\Program Files (x86)\PS3 Media Server\win32\service\wrapper.exe [2012-11-27 384280]
S3 PsSdk41;PsSdk41;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pssdk41.sys [2012-7-30 51776]
S3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [2013-1-8 19456]
S3 Revoflt;Revoflt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\revoflt.sys [2012-4-15 31800]
S3 SBFWIMCL;Sunbelt Software Firewall NDIS IM Filter Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SbFwIm.sys [2012-7-3 84568]
S3 SBFWIMCLMP;Sunbelt Software Firewall NDIS IM Filter Miniport;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SbFwIm.sys [2012-7-3 84568]
S3 sbhips;sbhips;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbhips.sys [2012-7-3 60504]
S3 ssadbus;SAMSUNG Android USB Composite Device driver (WDM);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadbus.sys [2011-5-13 157672]
S3 ssadmdfl;SAMSUNG Android USB Modem (Filter);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdfl.sys [2011-5-13 16872]
S3 ssadmdm;SAMSUNG Android USB Modem Drivers;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadmdm.sys [2011-5-13 177640]
S3 ssadserd;SAMSUNG Android USB Diagnostic Serial Port (WDM);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssadserd.sys [2011-5-13 146920]
S3 StkTMini;Syntek AVStream USB2.0 ATV;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\StkTMini.sys [2013-5-22 528256]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-2-19 517096]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2013-1-8 57856]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2013-5-16 1255736]
S3 WinRing0_1_2_0;WinRing0_1_2_0;C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Razer Game Booster\Driver\WinRing0x64.sys [2012-9-17 14544]
S3 WsAudio_DeviceS(1);WsAudio_DeviceS(1);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WsAudio_DeviceS(1).sys [2012-10-4 29288]
S3 WsAudio_DeviceS(2);WsAudio_DeviceS(2);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WsAudio_DeviceS(2).sys [2012-10-4 29288]
S3 WsAudio_DeviceS(3);WsAudio_DeviceS(3);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WsAudio_DeviceS(3).sys [2012-10-4 29288]
S3 WsAudio_DeviceS(4);WsAudio_DeviceS(4);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WsAudio_DeviceS(4).sys [2012-10-4 29288]
S3 WsAudio_DeviceS(5);WsAudio_DeviceS(5);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WsAudio_DeviceS(5).sys [2012-10-4 29288]
S3 WSDScan;WSD Scan Support via UMB;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WSDScan.sys [2009-7-13 25088]
S3 XHCIdrv;xHCI Compliance Test Host Controller;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\XHCIdrv.sys [2013-3-6 102400]
S3 xsherlock;xsherlock;C:\Windows\System32\xsherlock.xem --> C:\Windows\System32\xsherlock.xem [?]
S4 ASO3DiskOptimizer;ASO3DiskOptimizer;C:\Program Files (x86)\Advanced System Optimizer 3\ASO3DefragSrv64.exe [2013-4-22 264488]
S4 CLHNServiceForPowerDVD;CLHNServiceForPowerDVD;C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\PowerDVD11\Kernel\DMP\CLHNServiceForPowerDVD.exe [2012-7-6 83240]
S4 CyberLink PowerDVD 11.0 Monitor Service;CyberLink PowerDVD 11.0 Monitor Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\PowerDVD11\Common\MediaServer\CLMSMonitorService.exe [2012-7-6 70952]
S4 CyberLink PowerDVD 11.0 Service;CyberLink PowerDVD 11.0 Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\PowerDVD11\Common\MediaServer\CLMSServer.exe [2012-7-6 312616]
S4 GS In-Game Service;GS In-Game Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\GameTracker\GSInGameService.exe [2011-11-9 1677072]
S4 NielsenUpdate;Nielsen Update;C:\Program Files (x86)\NetRatingsNetSight\NetSight\NielsenUpdate.exe [2013-5-21 2833448]
S4 RAMDiskVE;RAMDiskVE;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RAMDiskVE.sys [2013-7-24 86768]
S4 SandraAgentSrv;SiSoftware Deployment Agent Service;C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Business 2012.SP2\RpcAgentSrv.exe [2012-8-31 95896]
S4 Securepoint VPN;Securepoint VPN;C:\Program Files (x86)\Securepoint SSL VPN\SPOpenVPNService.exe [2010-11-22 142216]
S4 usbglcsservice;USBGLCS Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Fierce Laser Gaming Mouse\UsbglcsSrv.exe [2010-10-10 5099336]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
FileExt: .exe: exefile=C:\Users\Mike\Desktop\4gb_patch\Shell_CAR.exe %L [default=CoreAffinityResident - 'Open' doesn't exist]
FileExt: .js: jsfile="C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Dreamweaver CS6\Dreamweaver.exe","%1"
ShellExec: dreamweaver.exe: Open="C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Dreamweaver CS6\dreamweaver.exe", "%1"
ShellExec: EDITPLUS.EXE: edit=C:\Program Files (x86)\EditPlus 3\EDITPLUS.EXE
ShellExec: EDITPLUS.EXE: open=C:\Program Files (x86)\EditPlus 3\EDITPLUS.EXE
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-11-05 23:31:15	955168	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvspcap.dll
2013-11-05 23:31:15	1063200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvspcap64.dll
2013-11-05 23:23:24	--------	d-----w-	C:\NVIDIA
2013-11-04 00:24:10	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks
2013-11-04 00:22:04	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\BlueStacksSetup
2013-11-04 00:21:46	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks
2013-11-01 21:39:34	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Focus Home Interactive
2013-11-01 04:46:26	96168	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-10-31 20:56:06	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Hoadley_Net
2013-10-31 20:54:11	74392	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ldmgr32.dll
2013-10-31 20:54:11	67032	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ldmgrhttp.dll
2013-10-31 20:54:11	66368	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\Ldmgrws2.dll
2013-10-31 20:54:11	192512	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\net32dll.dll
2013-10-31 20:54:11	1382912	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\TDAACTX.OCX
2013-10-31 20:54:11	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\HoadleyOptions
2013-10-30 01:40:38	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\Orbit
2013-10-26 15:53:00	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\ALM
2013-10-26 15:42:01	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Mike\Adobe Flash Builder 4.6
2013-10-26 15:23:33	--------	d-----w-	C:\adobeTemp
2013-10-25 16:04:52	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Batman Arkham Origins
2013-10-25 13:59:20	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\EMU
2013-10-25 13:30:57	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst
2013-10-24 18:55:09	1884448	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvdispco6433158.dll
2013-10-24 18:55:09	1511712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvdispgenco6433158.dll
2013-10-23 09:02:36	589600	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvStreaming.exe
2013-10-20 00:10:53	--------	d-----w-	C:\Jill
2013-10-13 21:47:52	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\FlvGrabber
2013-10-13 07:08:18	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Criterion Games
2013-10-12 02:13:05	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\RELOADED
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-11-05 08:08:48	71048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-11-05 08:08:48	692616	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-10-23 08:20:08	6669600	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvcpl.dll
2013-10-23 08:20:07	3489568	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvsvc64.dll
2013-10-23 08:20:05	922912	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe
2013-10-23 08:20:05	63776	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvshext.dll
2013-10-23 08:20:05	219424	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvmctray.dll
2013-10-23 08:20:03	3426956	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvcoproc.bin
2013-10-13 22:51:52	214392	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\PnkBstrB.exe
2013-10-13 22:51:46	215416	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\PnkBstrB.ex0
2013-10-06 04:44:09	76888	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\PnkBstrA.exe
2013-09-27 23:01:44	39200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvvad64v.sys
2013-09-27 23:01:38	29984	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvaudcap64v.dll
2013-09-27 23:01:38	28960	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvaudcap32v.dll
2013-09-27 22:48:45	291128	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\PnkBstrB.xtr
2013-09-27 08:57:55	1884448	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvdispco6433140.dll
2013-09-27 08:57:55	1511712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvdispgenco6433140.dll
2013-09-26 19:19:14	108968	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge-64.dll
2013-09-26 19:18:27	973736	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
2013-09-26 19:18:27	1095080	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-09-25 04:43:59	51776	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pssdk41.sys
2013-09-12 08:58:10	1884448	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvdispco6432723.dll
2013-09-12 08:58:10	1511712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvdispgenco6432723.dll
2013-08-30 07:48:10	72016	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2013-08-30 07:48:10	65336	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
2013-08-30 07:48:10	204880	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswVmm.sys
2013-08-30 07:48:10	1030952	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2013-08-30 07:48:09	80816	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2013-08-30 07:48:09	22600	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswKbd.sys
2013-08-30 07:47:40	41664	----a-w-	C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
2013-08-26 03:29:24	2106216	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\D3DCompiler_43.dll
2013-08-18 21:02:58	1884448	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvdispco6432680.dll
2013-08-18 21:02:58	1511712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvdispgenco6432680.dll
2013-08-14 18:00:00	127488	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\ff_vfw.dll
2013-08-14 18:00:00	112640	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_vfw.dll
2006-05-03 17:06:54	163328	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\flvDX.dll
2007-02-21 18:47:16	31232	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfDX.dll
2008-03-16 20:30:52	216064	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nbDX.dll
2010-01-07 05:00:00	107520	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TAKDSDecoder.dll
2012-10-06 01:54:00	188416	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winDCE32.dll
.
============= FINISH: 14:50:20.42 ===============

UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume5
Install Date: 3/23/2012 3:51:52 PM
System Uptime: 11/7/2013 10:17:17 AM (4 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. | | M5A97
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor | Socket 942 | 3100/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 1863 GiB total, 65.3 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
E: is FIXED (NTFS) - 932 GiB total, 64.003 GiB free.
F: is FIXED (NTFS) - 344 GiB total, 29.544 GiB free.
G: is FIXED (NTFS) - 73 GiB total, 22.959 GiB free.
M: is FIXED (NTFS) - 2795 GiB total, 54.773 GiB free.
R: is FIXED (NTFS) - 185 GiB total, 28.68 GiB free.
S: is FIXED (NTFS) - 746 GiB total, 36.733 GiB free.
T: is FIXED (NTFS) - 1863 GiB total, 487.475 GiB free.
Z: is NetworkDisk (NTFS) - 112 GiB total, 30.306 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {d617fec5-776c-4856-aa34-65d4603f2b2c}
Description: RAMDiskVE
Device ID: ROOT\DATARAM_RAMDISK_DEVICES\0000
Manufacturer: Dataram, Inc.
Name: RAMDiskVE
PNP Device ID: ROOT\DATARAM_RAMDISK_DEVICES\0000
Service: RAMDiskVE
.
Class GUID: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Description: avast! Firewall NDIS Filter Miniport
Device ID: ROOT\SW_ASWNDISMP\0000
Manufacturer: ALWIL Software
Name: avast! Firewall NDIS Filter Miniport
PNP Device ID: ROOT\SW_ASWNDISMP\0000
Service: aswNdis
.
Class GUID: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Description: SBRE
Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_SBRE\0000
Manufacturer: 
Name: SBRE
PNP Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_SBRE\0000
Service: SBRE
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP618: 11/5/2013 3:02:38 AM - Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.60610
RP619: 11/5/2013 3:04:15 AM - Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.51106
RP620: 11/5/2013 3:04:56 AM - Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.60610
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
3DMark
64 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
6500_E709_eDocs
6500_E709_Help
6500_E709n
7-Zip 9.22 (x64 edition)
abgx360 v1.0.6
Activision(R)
Ad-Aware Browsing Protection
Adobe Acrobat X Pro - English, Fran軋is, Deutsch
Adobe AIR
Adobe Creative Suite 6 Master Collection
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Help Manager
Adobe Widget Browser
Advanced System Optimizer
Aeon
Aeria Ignite
Age of Empires Online
AI Suite II
Akamai NetSession Interface
AMD Catalyst Install Manager
Analogue trial
Android SDK Tools
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Arcane Saga Online
Archeblade
Asmedia ASM104x USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver
Assassin's Creed (R) III
Assassin's Creed 2 Black Edition Content
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed II
Audiosurf
Augmented Reality 
Avast License by ZeNiX [2012-06-29]
avast! Pro Antivirus
AVS Video Converter 8
BASSMIDI System Synth
Batman Arkham Origins, 粢・ 1.0.0.0
BattleForge?
Battlelog Web Plugins
Beat Hazard
Bidnapper Homelink
BioShock Infinite
BitPim 1.0.7
bl
Blades of Time
BlueStacks App Player
BlueStacks Notification Center
Blur(TM)
Bonjour
bpd_scan
BPDSoftware
BPDSoftware_Ini
Brutal Legend
Brutal Legend (c) Update 2 - Double Fine Production version 1
Brutal Legend Update 14 (c) Double Fine Prod. version RLD!
Brutal Legend Update 3 (c) Double Fine Production version 1
Brutal Legend Update 4 to 8 (c) Double Fine version 1
Brutal Legend Update 9-13 (c) Double Fine Prod. version 1
Brutal Legend version 1
BufferChm
C9
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Multiplayer
Camtasia Studio 8
Canon IJ Scan Utility
Canon MG2200 series MP Drivers
Canon MP560 series MP Drivers
CCleaner
Cheat Engine 6.1
Cities XL Platinum
Clone Wars
Combat Arms
ComcastUsageMeter
Command & Conquer 3
Command & Conquer The First Decade
Command & Conquer? 4 Tiberian Twilight
Command & Conquer? Red Alert? 3
ContainerEx Decrypter
Core Temp 1.0 RC3
Corel PaintShop Pro X5
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive Beta
CrysisR3
CutePDF Writer 2.9
CyberLink Holiday Pack Vol. 3
CyberLink PowerDirector 10
CyberLink PowerDirector 10 Content Pack II
CyberLink PowerDirector 11
CyberLink PowerDVD 11
CyberLink WaveEditor
D3DX10
Darksiders II
Dead Rising 2: OTR
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 64-Bit Edition
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2760587) 64-Bit Edition
Destinations
Desura
Deus Ex Human Revolution - The Missing Link
DeviceDiscovery
DFOLauncher
DFS 4.0.0.4
DigimonBattle 2010.11.28
DMC Devi May Cry (c) Capcom version 1
DocMgr
DocProc
Doom 3 BFG Edition
Download Accelerator Plus (DAP)
Doxillion Document Converter
Dragons Prophet Beta
Driver Reviver
Dropbox
DrumsUI Updater
DVD Architect Studio 5.0
DVDFab Virtual Drive version 1.4.0.0
DxClient 2.7.1
Dystopia
EasyBCD 2.2
EditPlus 3
EMS USB Joypad2
Entity Framework Designer for Visual Studio 2012 - enu
Eq2HouseOrganizer Version 1.0.1.2
Eq2LayoutEditor Version 1.7.2.14
EQ2MAP Updater 1.2.10
ESN Sonar
EverQuest II
EverQuest II (2)
EverQuest II Beta
EverQuest II Extended (2)
EverQuest II Extended (3)
Excel Add-in
Ext2Fsd 0.51
Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287
FAKEFACTORY Cinematic Mod V12
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition
Farming Simulator 2013
Fax
FF7Music
Fierce Laser Gaming Mouse
Final Fantasy VII
FINAL FANTASY XIV - A Realm Reborn (Beta Version)
FinalAlert 2 Yuri's Revenge
Firefall
FlvGrabber
Fractal: Make Blooms Not War
Fraps (remove only)
Free Realms
Futuremark SystemInfo
G-Force
G-Senjou no Maou English
Game Room
gamelauncher-wiz-live
GameTracker Lite
GeForce Experience NvStream Client Components
Genesys USB Mass Storage Device
GIMP 2.8.6
Git version 1.8.3-preview20130601
GOG.com Downloader version 3.5.7
Google Chrome
Google Chrome Canary
Google Earth Plug-in
Google Talk Plugin
Google Update Helper
Google Voice
GPBaseService2
GPL Ghostscript 8.63
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto V - The Manual
GRID 2 (c) Codemasters version 1
GVNotifier
Ｇ線上の魔王 ver.1.00
Hacker Evolution (1.01.01) (remove only)
Hacker Evolution Duality
Hacker Evolution: Untold (2.01.046)(remove only)
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows(TM) - Part 2
Harry Potter II
Harry Potter TM
Hawken
Heaven DX11 Benchmark version 3.0
HF pAppLoc version 1.0
Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service
High-Definition Video Playback
HiJackThis
HMA! Pro VPN 2.6.9
Hoadley Setup
Hoadley Setup X64
HP Customer Participation Program 14.0
HP Document Manager 2.0
HP Imaging Device Functions 14.0
HP Officejet 6500 E709 Series
HP Product Detection
HP Smart Web Printing 4.60
HP Solution Center 14.0
HP Update
HPProductAssistant
HPSSupply
HxD Hex Editor version 1.7.7.0
ICA
ILLUSION ラブガール～魅惑の個人レッスン～
ImgBurn
Infestation Survivor Stories version 1.0
Infestation: Survivor Stories
Input Director v1.2.2 
InterActual Player
IPM_PSP_COM
iSkysoft DRM Removal(Build 1.1.1.0)
ISO to USB
iTunes
iZotope RX 2
Java 7 Update 40 (64-bit)
Java 7 Update 45
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 39 (64-bit)
JavaFX 2.1.1
JDownloader 2
Jurassic Park The Game
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 10.0.3
KaraFun Player
Kits Configuration Installer
Legends of Norrath
LEGO Racers 2
Leisure Suit Larry - Magna Cum Laude
Link Shell Extension
Live Update 5
LockHunter 2.0 beta 2, 64 bit
Logitech Gaming Software
Logitech Gaming Software 8.50
Magic MP3 Tagger 2.2.6
MagicDisc 2.7.106
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300
ManyCam 3.1.16
MarketResearch
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Multi-Targeting Pack
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 SDK
Microsoft Access MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Chart Controls for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 (KB2500170)
Microsoft Corporation
Microsoft DCF MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Excel MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
Microsoft Groove MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Help Viewer 2.0
Microsoft InfoPath MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft IntelliPoint 8.2
Microsoft LifeCam
Microsoft Lync MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft NuGet - Visual Studio Express 2012 for Windows Desktop
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office 32-bit Components 2013
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Office 32-bit Components 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office OSM MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Office OSM UX MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2013
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2013 - English
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2013 - Espanol
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 32-bit MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 32-bit MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft OneNote MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Outlook MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft PowerPoint MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Publisher MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SkyDrive
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Command Line Utilities 
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB 
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects 
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects (x64)
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Native Client 
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 T-SQL Language Service 
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL Compiler Service 
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL ScriptDom 
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 x64 ENU
Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools - enu (11.1.20828.01)
Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools Build Utilities - enu (11.1.20828.01)
Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012
Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012 (x64)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30411
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 32bit Compilers - ENU Resources
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Core Libraries
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.60610
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.60610
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.60610
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.60610
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86-x64 Compilers
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.60610
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.60610
Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Express Prerequisites x64 - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Preparation
Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Interop Assemblies
Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Resources
Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Tools for SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio Express 2012 for Windows Desktop
Microsoft Visual Studio Express 2012 for Windows Desktop - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model Language Pack - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer Language Pack - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer Core
Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer enu Resources
Microsoft Windows Application Compatibility Database
Microsoft Windows Debugging Symbols
Microsoft Word MUI (English) 2013
Microsoft WSE 3.0 Runtime
Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories 1.2
Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86
mIRC
Mirror's Edge?
MKVcleaver 64 bit
MKVToolNix 5.9.0
Moonlight Walks 2.0
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.9)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSI Afterburner 2.3.1
MSI Kombustor 2.5.0
MSVCRT
MSVCRT Redists
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Music Manager
MusicBrainz Picard
NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst
Need For Speed? World
NeoTrace Pro 3.25 Trial
Nero 11
Nero 11 Disc Menus 1
Nero 11 Disc Menus 3
Nero 11 Disc Menus Basic
Nero 11 Effects Basic
Nero 11 Image Samples
Nero 11 Kwik Themes Basic
Nero 11 PiP Effects Basic
Nero Audio Pack 1
Nero BackItUp 11
Nero BackItUp 11 Help (CHM)
Nero Backup Drivers
Nero Burning ROM 11
Nero Burning ROM 11 Help (CHM)
Nero ControlCenter 11
Nero ControlCenter 11 Help (CHM)
Nero Core Components 11
Nero CoverDesigner 11
Nero CoverDesigner 11 Help (CHM)
Nero Express 11
Nero Express 11 Help (CHM)
Nero Kwik Media
Nero Kwik Media Help (CHM)
Nero Recode 11
Nero Recode 11 Help (CHM)
Nero RescueAgent 11
Nero RescueAgent 11 Help (CHM)
Nero SharedVideoCodecs
Nero SoundTrax 11
Nero SoundTrax 11 Help (CHM)
Nero Update
Nero Video 11
Nero Video 11 Help (CHM)
Nero WaveEditor 11
Nero WaveEditor 11 Help (CHM)
nero.prerequisites.msi
Network64
Neverwinter
New Vegas Configator version 1.6
Newblue Art Effects for PowerDirector
Nexon Game Manager
Nielsen
Nightly 23.0a1 (x64 en-US)
NV_GEF7_LUNA_SS_nzone Screen Saver
NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller Driver 331.65
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 331.65
NVIDIA Control Panel 331.65
NVIDIA GeForce Experience 1.7
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 331.65
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.3.26.4
NVIDIA Install Application
NVIDIA LED Visualizer 1.0
NVIDIA PhysX
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.13.0725
NVIDIA ShadowPlay 9.3.16
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver
NVIDIA Update 9.3.16
NVIDIA Update Components
NVIDIA Virtual Audio 1.2.9
OCR Software by I.R.I.S. 14.0
OneTab
OpenAL
OpenPandora 0.7.0.6
OpenVPN 2.2.2
Origin
Osmos
Outils de verification linguistique 2013 de Microsoft Office?- Francais
PacSteamT
Paint XP version 1.1
Pando Media Booster
Pandora
Paragon Hard Disk Manager? 12 Suite
Path of Exile
PcCloneEX
PCSX2 - Playstation 2 Emulator
PDF Settings CS6
PDFill PDF Editor with FREE Writer and FREE Tools
PerfectDisk 12.5 Professional
PerformanceTest v7.0 (64-bit)
PerformanceTest v8.0
ph
piaip AppLocale
Pinnacle Game Profiler
Plants vs. Zombies
Platform
Portal 2
PowerDirector
PowerISO
PPJoy Joystick Driver 0.8.4.6
Prerequisites for SSDT 
Prio
Prism Video File Converter
ProductContext
ProfitUI Reborn Updater
Project64 1.6
PS3 Media Server
PSPPContent
PSPPHelp
PSPPro64
PunkBuster Services
QPST
Quake Live Mozilla Plugin
QuickSFV (Remove only)
QuickTime
RAD Video Tools
RAIDXpert
RAMDisk
RAMMon V1.0
RapeLay
Razer Comms
Razer Core
Razer Game Booster
ReadyDriver Plus 1.2
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Recuva
RegAlyzer
Remember Me
Remove Empty Directories version 2.2
Revo Uninstaller Pro 2.5.7
Rinse
Rinse (uninstall)
Rise of Immortals
Rise of the Triad
RoboForm 7-8-4-5
Rocksmith
Roller Coaster Factory 3
RollerCoaster Tycoon 2
RunAlyzer
Saints Row 2
Saints Row IV
Sandboxie 3.74 (64-bit)
Scan
Screen Capturer Recorder uninstall
SDFormatter
SDK Debuggers
SdRt4200
Seagate Drive Settings Installer
SeaTools for Windows
Securepoint SSL VPN
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 (KB2737083)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 (KB2742613)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 (KB2789648)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 (KB2804582)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 (KB2833957)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 (KB2840642)
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2597126) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2687422) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2760406) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Lync 2013 (KB2817465) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553091)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553096)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553371) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553447) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589320) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598243) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687276) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687501) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687510) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2760600) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Publisher 2010 (KB2553147) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Visio 2010 (KB2810068) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2687505) 64-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Word 2010 (KB2760410) 64-Bit Edition
Setup
Shaiya
ShaPlus Bandwidth Meter 1.3.1
SHIELD Streaming
Shop for HP Supplies
Silencer Mouse
SiSoftware Sandra Business 2012.SP2
Skype? 6.6
SmartPower
SmartSound Quicktracks 5
SmartWebPrinting
SoftPerfect RAM Disk 3.4
SolutionCenter
Sonic and All Stars Racing Transformed (c) SEGA version 1
SpeedFan (remove only)
Spybot - Search & Destroy
SRS-Root
Star Trek
Star Trek Online
Star Trek Starfleet Command III
Star Trek Voyager Elite Force
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II DLC
StarCraft II
Status
StepMania v5.0 beta 1a (remove only)
Stereoscopic Player
Street Cleaning Simulator
SugarSync Manager
SUPER c +Recorder.2013.55 (Mar 7, 2013) version +Recorder.2013.
Swift Elite 4 Release 4.0
Switch Sound File Converter
Syndicate
System Requirements Lab CYRI
Team Fortress 2
TeamViewer 8
TERA
TextPad 5
The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena
The Secret World
The Sims? 3
The Sims? 3 Ambitions
The Sims? 3 Fast Lane Stuff
The Sims? 3 Generations
The Sims? 3 High-End Loft Stuff
The Sims? 3 Katy Perry's Sweet Treats
The Sims? 3 Late Night
The Sims? 3 Master Suite Stuff
The Sims? 3 Outdoor Living Stuff
The Sims? 3 Pets
The Sims? 3 Seasons
The Sims? 3 Showtime
The Sims? 3 Supernatural
The Sims? 3 Town Life Stuff
The Sims? 3 University Life
The Sims? 3 World Adventures
Tinker
TomTom HOME
TomTom HOME Visual Studio Merge Modules
Toolbox
Torchlight
Total Immersion D'Fusion @Home Web Plug-In
Total Immersion D'Fusion Studio 3.25.24177
TransMac version 10.5
TrayApp
Tribes Ascend
Tribes: Ascend
TuneUp 2.4.8.5
TVersity Codec Pack 1.7
TVersity Media Server Pro 2.2
Unigine Valley Benchmark version 1.0
Unreal Live Server v 9.0
Unreal Tournament 3 Tweaker 5.0
Unreal Tournament 3: Black Edition
Update for (KB2504637)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 (KB2750147)
Update for Microsoft Access 2013 (KB2760350) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Excel 2013 (KB2760339) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Filter Pack 2.0 (KB2810071) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553092)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553267) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553378) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598242) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687509) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760631) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2767886) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2726954) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2726996) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2737954) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2752025) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2752094) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2752101) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2760224) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2760538) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2760553) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2760610) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2767845) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2767851) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2767860) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2768016) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2810010) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2817320) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2817482) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2817489) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2817491) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2817492) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2013 (KB2817467) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2597090) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2687623) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2013 (KB2817468) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2598240) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2013 (KB2726947) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2013 (KB2810006) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2589371) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft SkyDrive Pro (KB2817469) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Visio 2013 (KB2810008) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2013 (KB2768338) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 (KB2781514)
Update for Microsoft Word 2013 (KB2767863) 64-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Word 2013 (KB2810086) 64-Bit Edition
Uplay
USB 3.0 Command Verifier - x64 (1.0.1.3)
USB2.0 ATV
UScreenCapture (x64)
Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 11.0
Ventrilo Server
VIA Platform Device Manager
Virtual Desktop Camera for Skype
Visual BCD
VLC media player 2.0.7
VobSub v2.23 (Remove Only)
Vovoid VSXu 0.3.1
VPNAutoconnect
VSO ConvertXtoDVD v5.0.0.45 FINAL
VUDU To Go
VVTuner 1.3
VZAccess Manager
Warframe
WatchTorrents
WebReg
Welcome App (Start-up experience)
WhiteCap
Winamp
WindowBlinds
Windows Firewall Control
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Language Selector
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Movie Maker 2.6
Windows Software Development Kit
Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x64 Remote
Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x86 Remote
Windows Software Development Kit EULA
Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps
Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x64 Remote
Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x86 Remote
WinPatrol
WinPcap 4.1.2
WinRAR 4.20 (64-bit)
WinUtilities 10.53 Professional Edition
Wirecast
Wizardry Online
World of Tanks
XBC 5.1
XBSlink
Xfire (remove only)
Xiph.Org Open Codecs 0.85.17777
XLink Kai
XSplit
YNAB 4 version 4.0.911
Yu-Gi-Oh! Power of Chaos JOEY THE PASSION
μTorrent
車輪の国、向日葵の少女 1.0
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
11/6/2013 6:57:07 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the TeamViewer8 service.
11/6/2013 6:06:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Search service hung on starting.
11/6/2013 6:01:55 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: FNETDEVI SBRE VDiskBus
11/6/2013 6:01:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Spybot-S&D 2 Updating Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
11/6/2013 6:01:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Spybot-S&D 2 Security Center Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
11/6/2013 6:00:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Spybot-S&D 2 Scanner Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
11/6/2013 5:58:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Stardock WindowBlinds service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
11/6/2013 5:56:51 PM, Error: Application Popup [1060] - \??\C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\FNETDEVI.SYS has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.
11/5/2013 2:12:19 PM, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk6\DR8.
11/3/2013 8:29:41 PM, Error: volsnap [35] - The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because the shadow copy storage failed to grow.
11/2/2013 6:32:34 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the Netman service.
11/2/2013 2:30:01 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the WinHttpAutoProxySvc service.
11/1/2013 8:55:30 PM, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk6\DR7.
11/1/2013 8:28:46 AM, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk6\DR6.
10/31/2013 11:38:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Update service hung on starting.
.
==== End Of File ===========================
[/CODE]



dvk01 said:


> I would guess you have some sort of malware or an unwanted chrome addon causing that. Lets see if these show any clues
> 
> Do you get the same adverts when you use IE or Firefox instead of chrome to log into gmail
> 
> follow advice *here* and post the logs those programs make


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

It was called Pandora Ad block plus, one I recently tried out seemed to do the job, guess I did not connect the dots to the google ads appearing when it got updated, checked the reviews everyone is complaining, lol, thanks for your help, that'll teach me, lol


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

there is nothing else obvious in the logs so you appear to be free of any other unwanted passengers


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the help, glad it was a quick fix



dvk01 said:


> there is nothing else obvious in the logs so you appear to be free of any other unwanted passengers


----------

